# New Nanolex Sets in stock



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi All,

We have a pretty good collection of Nanolex sets to which we have now added too:

Nanolex Matte Professional Protection Set
Nanolex Premium Glass Sealant Set
Nanolex Urban Glass Sealant Set

These and more care care products are available from Detailed Clean


----------

